# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Beta testing has begun

## DJNOS1978

Howdy folks. Our beta program has officially started.  

We are also set to start public demonstrations this Friday. 

Updates to come later this weekend.

----------


## ONUS

Where will the public demonstrations be taking place?

----------


## DJNOS1978

It took place at a local computer shop in Baton Rouge Louisiana

----------


## DJNOS1978

Please look at our Facebook page for new video and pictures.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Our beta machines are being shipped this week. We are also working on new video of the newer model. Here we go....

----------

